# Buying my first breeder rabbits



## craneman54 (Sep 2, 2014)

I finally finished my rabbit cages and have them hanging in a rack I built.

Now I need some NZ breeders. I was told by friends and family who had rabbits around me to sell. After contacting all the people on my list, everyone was out of breeding stock. I can buy some if I travel about an hour away for my home and the people want $35 for a NZ buck and will give a deal (don't know how much) if I buy more than one rabbit. Is $35 about the going rate right now?

I am not looking for a pedigree on anything I buy. I would just like good breeding stock for meat rabbits. Color of rabbit is not a concern as long as they do their job and I get good meat.

Looking for 1 or 2 bucks and 2 does.

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated .


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 3, 2014)

Buying quality breeding stock from a reputable breeder  , even if it costs more in the begining   ( or just weaned ), will cost less in the  long run.     Buying just any old rabbit on the other hand will cost $$$ as well as time lost.


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 3, 2014)

You could look around FB for meat rabbit groups either in your area or in general. Post what you're looking for and see what's available. Sometimes meat mutts are way better producers than purebred breeding stock, so check the lines of whatever rabbit you're planning to get. At the very least, you'll want to know growth rates and litter sizes! 

I absolutely agree that it's better to dish out decent cash for a good rabbit with good meat lines than pay for a random rabbit that may or may not produce at all. If you have the time and trust the people who raise them, it can be worth it to buy young and wait. They can settle in, get to know you, and if you plan to handle often will more likely be easy to handle compared to breeding stock that may not have had enough handling to prevent them from shredding you!


----------



## craneman54 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I will heed the advice given and try to make an informed choice as to what to get when I go to the breeders place on Saturday.


----------



## lazzara8478 (Sep 4, 2014)

I am going to our local animal swap at the farm store this saturday... the breeder is charging 15$ per NZ rabbit.


----------



## craneman54 (Sep 4, 2014)

lazzara8478 said:


> I am going to our local animal swap at the farm store this saturday... the breeder is charging 15$ per NZ rabbit.


Is that for breeders ready to breed or for ones just weaned?


----------



## lazzara8478 (Sep 5, 2014)

T


craneman54 said:


> Is that for breeders ready to breed or for ones just weaned?



They are 4 months old


----------



## craneman54 (Sep 5, 2014)

lazzara8478 said:


> T
> 
> 
> They are 4 months old



Thanks I wish I had some place like that to get me some of them.


----------

